# Velo Fest on Saturday



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

This Saturday, Valley Preferred Velodrome is holding their annual Velo Fest - a bike swap meet. Anyone headed out to it? The weather looks great for both this and the Sunday ride


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up.

I might head up there and see if I can find a decent used road bike for my 11 year old son.


----------

